# What would you change?



## JJones (Jan 29, 2017)

I was reading through the thread '*Fed up with your grand lodge?* and there was a comment by @dfreybur about the process we have here in Texas to get changes made at the Grand Lodge level.

This got me wondering what changes everyone would make to their respective Grand Lodge laws if they had an ideal situation to do so.

For myself, here in Texas, I'd like to go back to the 1 black ball rule and decrease the number of masons required to charter a new lodge.

I'm curious what everyone else feels strongly about.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good question. Just out of curiosity, how many MMs are required to charter a new lodge in TX?


----------



## goomba (Jan 30, 2017)

I wish I could change the focus.  To many  they only see the fraternity as just the ritual.  The ritual is not what the fraternity is.  It is how the fraternity communicates what the fraternity is.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 30, 2017)

That'd be good to include a certain amount of time obligated for Masonic education. Maybe the WM could designate or ask if a person would be willing to submit a power point or paper to be read and talked about. I don't know if that'd be at the GL to make those decisions but it wouldn't hurt. You're right Goomba, a lot of people are simply concerned with perfecting the ritual, which is very important, but what good is it if nobody knows what the hell it's talking about? There's all kinds of esoteric information starting in the EA, the three minerals etc, for starters. But we tend to gloss over those things and it gets mentioned once and then likely never again until the next EA degree.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 30, 2017)

My proposals for change submitted to my Grand Lodge would  probably include seeking a more relaxed dress code if it's not a degree night. Sometimes it's a nuisance when i leave lodge early and have to head in towards my job dressed like a funeral director in black & white. Some people are nosy as heck when I get there.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 30, 2017)

Speed the shifting in focus from recruitment to retention and promote the idea a small tight lodge is better than a large one full of disconnected members.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2017)

The only ones that generate enough motivation for me are PHA recognition issues.  Complete the set, drop any paperwork.  I've seen other issues that I'm not motivated enough to chase after.

California - Drop long form opening and closing.  The short form is already longer than either of my other jurisdictions.  Formalize rules to have one ritual prompter announced before a meeting starts (might already be in place).

Illinois - Correct the direction the SD walks during the purge at the opening of the lodge.  The direction has important symbolic content and it needs to be clockwise.  Or have the wardens do it from their pedestals the way it happens in Texas.  Drop the ban on alcohol in the building so halls can be rented to tenants who bring their own license with them allowing halls to compete with banquet halls for rental income, where consistent with local law.

Texas - Correct the way the candidate enters in the second section of the third.  It fails my "take good care of the candidate" rule.  Do it the way it happens in other jurisdictions to not confuse and distract the candidate from the work that is about to begin.  Similar change about alcohol, where consistent with local law.

Everywhere - Reform investment rules to deal with trust accounts using regular trust accounting practices.  Three to four percent withdrawal per year, investment trustees named at the annual election meeting or installation.  This also implies reforming the price of a life/endowed membership to 23 or 24 times current dues.  Allow purchase of a life membership for a deceased member as a form of endowment fundraising.


----------



## JJones (Jan 30, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Texas - Correct the way the candidate enters in the second section of the third. It fails my "take good care of the candidate" rule. Do it the way it happens in other jurisdictions to not confuse and distract the candidate from the work that is about to begin. Similar change about alcohol, where consistent with local law.



Well now you have gotten me curious how other jurisdictions introduce this section. I didn't realize it'd be difference elsewhere.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 30, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> how many MMs are required to charter a new lodge in TX?


*Art. 181. (221). In County Without a Lodge.*
A petition for a dispensation for a new Lodge to be located in a County in which there is no Lodge must be signed by _not less than seven_ (7) known
Master Masons, who reside in said County.
*Art. 182. (222). In County Having Lodge.*
A petition for dispensation for a new Lodge to be located in a county within which one or more Lodges have been organized and still exist, shall only be granted upon the petition of _not less than twenty_ Master Masons, if said Lodge is to be located in a town or city of less than ten thousand inhabitants, or in the rural districts. In cities of ten thousand inhabitants or more the petition for dispensation must be signed by _not less than fifty_ Master Masons. (Italics mine)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Speed the shifting in focus from recruitment to retention and promote the idea a small tight lodge is better than a large one full of disconnected members.


Good one!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 31, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> *Art. 181. (221). In County Without a Lodge.*
> A petition for a dispensation for a new Lodge to be located in a County in which there is no Lodge must be signed by _not less than seven_ (7) known
> Master Masons, who reside in said County.
> *Art. 182. (222). In County Having Lodge.*
> A petition for dispensation for a new Lodge to be located in a county within which one or more Lodges have been organized and still exist, shall only be granted upon the petition of _not less than twenty_ Master Masons, if said Lodge is to be located in a town or city of less than ten thousand inhabitants, or in the rural districts. In cities of ten thousand inhabitants or more the petition for dispensation must be signed by _not less than fifty_ Master Masons. (Italics mine)


is the wording in the italics as it is in the GL law?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 31, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> is the wording in the italics as it is in the GL law?


Yes.


----------



## AaronSawyer (Jan 31, 2017)

My lodge was very rural and, though I loved it, was full of older less active MM's.  So what I usually wish for is a more excited membership.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 31, 2017)

AaronSawyer said:


> My lodge was very rural and, though I loved it, was full of older less active MM's.  So what I usually wish for is a more excited membership.


Then try to keep your eye out for worth candidates who will help shift your lodge to where you want it to be...true for all of us.


----------



## goomba (Jan 31, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Speed the shifting in focus from recruitment to retention and promote the idea a small tight lodge is better than a large one full of disconnected members.



I finally got this point across to my lodge tonight.  I pulled membership numbers demits, SNPD, and petitions.  We have on average about one person every three months coming in.  However, we are losing about 1 per month to demits and SNPD.  There isn't a recruitment problem at all.  Men are coming.  The problem is when they get here the are not finding anything to keep them. 

A very interesting lodge vision meeting.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 1, 2017)

goomba said:


> I finally got this point across to my lodge tonight.  I pulled membership numbers demits, SNPD, and petitions.  We have on average about one person every three months coming in.  However, we are losing about 1 per month to demits and SNPD.  There isn't a recruitment problem at all.  Men are coming.  The problem is when they get here the are not finding anything to keep them.
> 
> A very interesting lodge vision meeting.



Very proud our retention rate is high.. I think it's 68% over 24 candidates over an 8 years....(i worked it out recently but am relying on memory). Goal is 100%. When you reach for the stars, you may not get one, but you probably won't come up with a handful of mud....


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 1, 2017)

JJones said:


> Well now you have gotten me curious how other jurisdictions introduce this section. I didn't realize it'd be difference elsewhere.



In many jurisdictions the jewel is placed on the candidate and the candidate is informed there is more to the degree.  If I were to quote the ritual you would recognize it and think that I had skipped a section.  When I quote the Texas ritual I recognize it and think that a section is added.  I every much dislike that an officer of the lodge seems to be harangued as a part of the ritual.  Not the conduct of a gentleman.

There is a Texas addition that I do like.  We were practicing the first degree last night and I learned the coin presentation.  That little scene does not happen in my other jurisdictions and it is a very positive addition.  I don't know how many jurisdictions do a coin presentation as a part of the ritual but I know it's more than just Texas.

On the number needed to form a new lodge - When I read the rule in the book - Thanks for the quote Bro Bill - I figured 50 is too many.  I've read that in most of history it has been traditional for lodges to "hive" when they reach 100 members.  In the US this tradition changed vaguely 1900.  I find it strange the number is different based on county population.  I understand why such a clause would be added but the fact that it was added is strange to me.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 1, 2017)

The "jewel moment" you mention struck me deeply that night. I certainly will never forget it. As to the EA coin thing I have never been a fan. It has always seemed like an another American addition with no bearing on the Degree.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 1, 2017)

No idea what this coin presentation is

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 1, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No idea what this coin presentation is



That's what I thought the first time I attended a Texas first degree.  Instead of explaining that's what being correctly prepared meant and that's why it happened, a Brother demonstrates charity in action by handing over a coin.  It's a meaningful and moving addition once I thought about it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 1, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I certainly will never forget it. As to the EA coin thing I have never been a fan.


I like the lesson that it teaches.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 1, 2017)

Huh....ok....id like to see that.  Neither Oregon nor NM do it.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 1, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Huh....ok....id like to see that.  Neither Oregon nor NM do it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I guess this is one of those situations where lodges can differ from state to state or even from lodge to lodge in the same state.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 1, 2017)

The only variances ive seen lodge to lodge in the same gl is on the bible presentation and the apron lecture as there are multiple ones approved and who ever is goving that part has a preference

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2017)

*Despondent sigh*

Last night I was out visiting  by request to do a charge the lodge could not cover. Not driving, the lodge offered me transport and the IPM drove me home. I know him well and attended as much as I could during his year. It's a lodge my proposer got me involved in and three members there are members of my mother lodge. Two are father and son, and the father is 95 and been a Freemason since it was invented, the son was not going to join his dads lodge but another, because his dads lodge was going to fail (about 8 years ago) so he signed up for another... who promptly decided to hand in their charter, so he joined (I think was initiated) at his dads lodge on the condition they worked to revive the lodge. Lot's of brothers have been supporting them. There was talk of a merge between them and us at one point, but our culture, membership and location are different and I strongly felt it was better we twin (exchanging officers when required and that was only necessary for a few years, both lodges are now independent although the need to odd charge when people are away). Frankly, I also wanted to quarantine my lodge from some of the problems I saw there, and several of those problems are personalities, what we call here "the cringe factor" which is a behaviour which makes you cringe..

Both lodges have done well with candidates.  The IPM told me they'd initiated about 28 guys in the last 4-5 years (that is huge here, my mother lodge has 24 over 8 years). Last night there were  a lot of absences and the IPM drove me home. He's brought a lot of candidates in, but last night tells me a lot of who they have initiated and raised are not coming back. They don't see value because there is no education, there is grumpy past masters, poor food, poor standard of work characterised by old men forgetting lines and arguing about it and dumb things like footworketc etc. I think those things are important, but they need to be approached in a training/encouraging/ and correct context, no one will die if mistake is made, and candidates rarely know, but while we should be constantly improving, that is a journey of learning not recrimination. The IPM has exposure to a lot of lodges, including one in the USA where he is a member, he looks at the USA lodge and says the education and standard and the commitment  is awesome, especially noting the need to prove proficiency. He gets a lot of our his USA membership but the single failure with these candidates is they dont feel brotherhood. Yes, they come to lodge and can see old guys who are friends, but they are not embraced in those groups, more importantly, they are not contacted between meetings, they read of the brotherhood in Freemasonry but did not finding it in Freemasonry.

*Despondent sigh*

I always say retention  is a key, and the key to all things is lodge morale. So much supports lodge morale, but one of the big keys is friendship and fraternalism. We've doing well in those areas in my lodges... but so many men talk of going through divorces, sick children, unemployment etc and the only contact from the lodge was the annual phone call to ask why their dues are not paid.

Somewhere in there, recently someone wrote, the only way to save Freemasonry is by being Freemasons. That means in action, word, character but daily earning the title we all have - "Brother". Being upright, faithful and true brothers is the only way for us to truly succeed as an individual, as lodges and as an organisation... but when you hear about so much work going into a lodge, and of so many men disappointed in their (non) "fraternal" experience, its easy to get down (the trick for me is just be there...then pick myself up and change what's getting me down), but man, I hear this story about the lack of brotherhood  like a broken record. It's like marriage failure due to infidelity, its an antithesis with an obvious result, why are people so dumb as to be surprised, just dont do it. Likewise, dont initiate men if you not going to approach it like giving birth to children, every masonic child you have you need to provide for, loved, and nurtured, it's a big commitment, we dont have 30 kids, we only have a few because that's all the resources and energy we have, why do we keep initiating men and then neglect them ?


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 15, 2017)

"That's what I thought the first time I attended a Texas first degree. Instead of explaining that's what being correctly prepared meant and that's why it happened, a Brother demonstrates charity in action by handing over a coin. It's a meaningful and moving addition once I thought about it."

I agree. And I also think this shows that Masonry is meant to show help and kindness to others, particularly a brother Mason.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 15, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> I agree. And I also think this shows that Masonry is meant to show help and kindness to others, particularly a brother Mason.



Why particulary kindness to a brother?
Is a brother mason more worth then a non-mason?


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 15, 2017)

Each to their own. Not an addition I agree with, and one I would rail against in my jurisdictions.


----------



## chrmc (Feb 15, 2017)

My pet peeve about US Masonry is the progressive line. It moves people out of their position just as they've gotten good at what they are doing, and it puts most lodges in the situation that they promote unqualified men just to fill chairs. 
I'd love to see good WMs site for 2-3 year in order to really get something accomplished. 

Same goes for Grand Lodges. With as many duties that a GM has, and only 12 months to do them how are they ever supposed to take us anywhere?


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 15, 2017)

chrmc said:


> My pet peeve about US Masonry is the progressive line. It moves people out of their position just as they've gotten good at what they are doing, and it puts most lodges in the situation that they promote unqualified men just to fill chairs.
> I'd love to see good WMs site for 2-3 year in order to really get something accomplished.
> 
> Same goes for Grand Lodges. With as many duties that a GM has, and only 12 months to do them how are they ever supposed to take us anywhere?



This is a great point but maybe make it optional. Some fellas may not want to commit to something up to 3 yrs. It's a big partaking for sure.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 16, 2017)

chrmc said:


> ...With as many duties that a GM has, and only 12 months to do them how are they ever supposed to take us anywhere?


I don't know about your jurisdiction, but here the GM has so many demands on his time, that three years would kill him, his marriage, or both.  They're somewhere but home virtually every night.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I don't know about your jurisdiction, but here the GM has so many demands on his time, that three years would kill him, his marriage, or both.  They're somewhere but home virtually every night.



GM here does two years, and 2 years prior as Dept GM. When Installing, most GMs here take their wife, who hangs out with other team members ladies and join us for dinner.... our last GM, I hardly saw him at Lodge without his wife when acting in official capacity. At a lodge I co-founded, my partner gave the response to the visitors toast... it made sense; she knew many of the brothers from my lodge and she did a wonderful job. First time I'd ever seen it (about 4 years ago). I am seeing more of this, Master's wives giving at least a speech, they say some lovely and often interesting stuff, and are strong supporters of their partner's masonic activities....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2017)

chrmc said:


> My pet peeve about US Masonry is the progressive line. It moves people out of their position just as they've gotten good at what they are doing, and it puts most lodges in the situation that they promote unqualified men just to fill chairs.
> I'd love to see good WMs site for 2-3 year in order to really get something accomplished.
> 
> Same goes for Grand Lodges. With as many duties that a GM has, and only 12 months to do them how are they ever supposed to take us anywhere?





CLewey44 said:


> This is a great point but maybe make it optional. Some fellas may not want to commit to something up to 3 yrs. It's a big partaking for sure.





MarkR said:


> I don't know about your jurisdiction, but here the GM has so many demands on his time, that three years would kill him, his marriage, or both. They're somewhere but home virtually every night.





Bloke said:


> GM here does two years, and 2 years prior as Dept GM. When Installing, most GMs here take their wife, who hangs out with other team members ladies and join us for dinner.... our last GM, I hardly saw him at Lodge without his wife when acting in official capacity. At a lodge I co-founded, my partner gave the response to the visitors toast... it made sense; she knew many of the brothers from my lodge and she did a wonderful job. First time I'd ever seen it (about 4 years ago). I am seeing more of this, Master's wives giving at least a speech, they say some lovely and often interesting stuff, and are strong supporters of their partner's masonic activities....


Good points from all around the table.


----------

